# Best gaming headset 2011



## 161029

No offense but gaming headsets don't have very good sound quality. For those who haven't experienced audiophile quality headphones, I would get them or at least try them. They don't have to be expensive. I would recommend the AudioTechnica ATH-M50 or M50s (the only difference is the cable. One's straight and one's coiled). It's around $150 and is pretty good. For the microphone, just get a Zalman clip microphone.


----------



## ChosenLord

Haha, Man you should think about storing your G35 in a better place, or sitting on it less, I can say from all the headsets i've used, the G35 is a stella product, i've had mine for about 9 month and I haven't suffered any such problems,

It sounds like you keep aggressivley ripping your headset off your ears and thus causing the weaker parts of the construction to become worn and susceptible to breakage.

I'd personally just take better care of your headphones, if you were to go ahead and pick up some other brands i can guarantee you you'll have a similar experience if you keep using them in the manner you are currently, if the same thing has happened twice then you're either pretty unlucky or you're abusing the product in the same way?

Anyway, I love my G35, USB, 7.1, comfortable, impeccable mic quality, strong construction and build, unbeatable customer support and reasonably cheap.


----------



## Aeru

If you want great sound quality, you don't want a gaming headset. Get a pair of quality headphones from Sennheiser, Audio Technica or Shure and an attachable microphone like the ZM-MIC 1.


----------



## myrandomspaces

I use the Sennheiser PC 350. They have other models but Sennheiser makes really god head sets.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13629915*
> I use the Sennheiser PC 350. They have other models but Sennheiser makes really god head sets.


I use to want the PC 360 but after learning even though it's from Sennheiser, it isn't as good as their audiophile products, much less all of the other products from other brands, it seemed like trash. It looked nice though.

Edit: With the current price of the PC360, I could almost get a Denon AH-D2000.


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13629927*
> I use to want the PC 360 but after learning even though it's from Sennheiser, it isn't as good as their audiophile products, much less all of the other products from other brands, it seemed like trash. It looked nice though.
> 
> Edit: With the current price of the PC360, I could almost get a Denon AH-D2000.


Well I bought the PC 350 Before the 360 came out. I still think the 350 are a good buy, they have nice natural sound and a top quality mic after all it is Sennheiser.

I just wish headphones/headsets were more like shoes so you can "try on" any ones you like at the store cause reviews are not enough.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13629996*
> Well I bought the PC 350 Before the 360 came out. I still think the 350 are a good buy, they have nice natural sound and a top quality mic after all it is Sennheiser.
> 
> I just wish headphones/headsets were more like shoes so you can "try on" any ones you like at the store cause reviews are not enough.


Dont you guys have stores in the US where you can listen to CD's on headsets in store?


----------



## Hutchinson

Wow thanks for all the quick replys. I am slowing moving from gaming just a bit of casual stuff which doesn't require surround or anything anyway.

I have never tried "Audiophile" headphones. Are they really that much better as compared to say the G35? Especially in Bass.

Also as pricing goes whats the best bang for buck? Maybe the price range of the new wireless G35 maybe a touch more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord;13629898*
> Haha, Man you should think about storing your G35 in a better place, or sitting on it less, I can say from all the headsets i've used, the G35 is a stella product, i've had mine for about 9 month and I haven't suffered any such problems,
> 
> It sounds like you keep aggressivley ripping your headset off your ears and thus causing the weaker parts of the construction to become worn and susceptible to breakage.
> 
> I'd personally just take better care of your headphones, if you were to go ahead and pick up some other brands i can guarantee you you'll have a similar experience if you keep using them in the manner you are currently, if the same thing has happened twice then you're either pretty unlucky or you're abusing the product in the same way?
> 
> Anyway, I love my G35, USB, 7.1, comfortable, impeccable mic quality, strong construction and build, unbeatable customer support and reasonably cheap.


I cared for them like a baby. I didn't even take them off by the ear cups after it happened the first time. They both broke at the plasic point which houses the pivot for the ears. I guess its because of my head size and also the sheer amount of time of use (well over 1000 hours).


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13630059*
> Dont you guys have stores in the US where you can listen to CD's on headsets in store?


no not really all they have are beats by dre "stations" and Bose "stations" with only about 6 sets all together.


----------



## chinesekiwi

GuitarCenter stores typically have testing stations.
What's your price range? Just for FPS gaming or music too? If music involved, music taste?


----------

